# Game 41: Phoenix Suns @ Washington Wizards (1/23)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (32-8) vs Washington Wizards (24-16) *

*When: Tuesday, January 23rd
Time: 5:00 Arizona
Tv: my45*








*(*Game featured on NBA TV*)*

*Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *

1. *Paint Points.*
_Suns have to attack the paint. Brendan Haywood is too slow
to keep with Amare. They have to attack him. Make sure they don't
settle for long jumpshots. _

2. *REVENGE!  *
_Suns might have won 17/18 in a row if a few things hadn't
gone against them. I'm sure most of the Suns will be fired up 
and ready to go. Who wants to lose another big streak to the same team? _

3. *MVP Performance.  *
_Steve Nash will be needed to have an above average game.
I'm sure the Wizards will make him into a scorer. Nash has to make them pay. _









*(Suns have been placed on HIGH)*

*Clipboard Notes:*









 *Suns Review *


> PHOENIX, Jan. 21 (AP)-- Without Kevin Garnett and Ricky Davis, the Minnesota Timberwolves had no chance against the streaking Phoenix Suns.
> 
> Shawn Marion had 17 points and 20 rebounds, then sat out the fourth quarter as the Suns won their 13th in a row with a 131-102 rout of the depleted Timberwolves on Sunday night.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Shawn Marion vs Caron Butler*_ 

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Washington Wizards Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Eddie Jordan*​


----------



## washingtonwizards00 (Feb 16, 2006)

This should be an exciting and high-scoring game. I'm thinking its gonna go down to the wire and Nash and Arenas should both have big games.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

exactly what I was thinking. Arenas and Nash will have big games, im hoping to see one from Amare as well with some quality bench production from jones and barbosa.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

God ****ing damnit, son of a *****, we need to get the Wizzards back for ****ing up our god damn win streak earlier this season. **** whore **** piss ***** *** ****!

/drunk


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Lukasbmw said:


> God ****ing damnit, son of a *****, we need to get the Wizzards back for ****ing up our god damn win streak earlier this season. **** whore **** piss ***** *** ****!
> 
> /drunk


LOL, go Wiz! Do it again!


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

This will be an interesting game for both teams. Benchs will be the X-Factor.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I honestly think the Suns will win big in this one...the players feed off gilbert and he will start chucking up 3s when you guys start the game nailin a bunch of them..


----------



## lessthanjake (Jul 4, 2005)

My two favorite teams. Im not sure which one to root for. I think ill pick Suns just cause the Wizards won the last meeting between the two.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jesus can anyone say demolition...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 57-29, 7 mins left till halftime.

And Nash is coming back in now lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Comes in, and hits the 3. Suns up 60-31.

Amare called for his 3 PF, and gets hit with the T afterwards. They said it just as they came back


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

OMG.... that's a thumping!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It's 68-44 now. Arenas is really starting to heat up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash again for 3. Damn.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Raja Bell for 3.

Suns up 76-51

Nash has 18 pts, 8 assists. He's 7-7.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns 84-61 with 7:29 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Holy ****. What a shot by Nash to beat the shot clock. Suns up 122-101.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns win 127-105

*WAS-PHX Boxscore*


Nash 27 pts and 14 assists


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I loved it. After all that "Revenge Tour" stuff Arenas got shut up in his own arena.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> *Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
> 
> 1. *Paint Points.*
> _Suns have to attack the paint. Brendan Haywood is too slow
> ...


Check.

Suns with 54 points in the paint.




> 2. *REVENGE!  *
> _Suns might have won 17/18 in a row if a few things hadn't
> gone against them. I'm sure most of the Suns will be fired up
> and ready to go. Who wants to lose another big streak to the same team? _


Check.

Suns won and did it in impressive way.



> 3. *MVP Performance.  *
> _Steve Nash will be needed to have an above average game.
> I'm sure the Wizards will make him into a scorer. Nash has to make them pay. _


Check.

Nash with 27pts 14asst, 3rebs on 11-13 shooting.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Post Game Quotes*




Mike D'Antoni said:


> “We played pretty well. That first half was about as good as we can do. The ball was moving, we were hitting shots, and the defense was good. They made a couple runs in the second half, which you knew they would, but our offense was good enough to withstand it. We have nights like this. We move the ball and guys are very unselfish. If you look at the shot distribution every night, we have about seven guys who take between nine and fifteen shots a game. We just try to exploit our opponent’s weaknesses. We can score. Some nights are better than others, and tonight we just hit all our shots.”
> 
> (On Steve Nash)
> “Steve was unbelievable tonight. I think he did it because he shaved his beard off and did not want to be labeled as breaking a superstition (laughs), so we told him he has to keep this up for the whole road trip. He does pretty much what he wants to do.”
> ...





Steve Nash said:


> “I think we played a great game tonight. We respect the Wizards as a team and knew we had to play well to get the win tonight. We played at a high level tonight. We can’t always play at a high level all the time offensively, so sometimes you have to rely on your defense. In the first half we relied on both our offense and defense.”
> 
> (On the Wizards)
> “I think the first time we played the Wizards, we had our chances to win but I don’t want to make any excuses; they were outstanding, but we had a tough time that day. We had a lot of travel troubles leaving Denver the night before. At the end of the game we made a lot of mistakes and didn’t capitalize on those opportunities. Tonight we were a lot sharper in every phase of the game.”
> ...







Gilbert Arenas said:


> “We kept fighting and got it down to 14. You see Coach D’Antoni over there and he’s over there fired up. We tried to build on it, but they hit a shot and got two fast break layups. It's hard to beat a team who plays and who’s shooting that well.”
> 
> (On team’s confidence)
> “We are not worried about it – it’s the NBA and you’re going to lose games. When we beat them, it didn’t (rattle) them; now they’re going on to their 15th straight. We aren’t worried about it right now. We have a tough Detroit team we’re going to play and we’re going to try to get a win out there.”
> ...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> I honestly think the Suns will win big in this one...the players feed off gilbert and he will start chucking up 3s when you guys start the game nailin a bunch of them..


hmmm...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow.... Suns' streak probably won't end until Feb.

There's a tough stretch of games in Feb, but I can't see the current streak end any time in the immediate future.

:cheers:


----------

